# Brotherly love



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

I couldn't resist sharing. These two melt my heart.




























Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing these beautiful pictures. Indeed, they would melt many hearts.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Awww....


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, look at those beauties! :luv I just adore black cats, and yours have such shiny coats. I love how they cuddle!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness! :luv 

Those pics are just precious. I love the last one in particular.  Just one big ball of shiny black fur!


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for the love  These two are also partners in crime  









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That pic made me laugh! "Oh, no. Busted!"


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

spirite said:


> That pic made me laugh! "Oh, no. Busted!"


Haha yep they were. I went to the trouble of getting a heap of baskets so they wouldnt lie on the linen and towels. But they managed to squish in there anyway!

Todays pic of little mirror twinnies 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, who's got the adorably pointy ears? Is that Happy or Panther?


----------



## candicew (Dec 8, 2016)

Super sweet!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

spirite said:


> Ok, who's got the adorably pointy ears? Is that Happy or Panther?


Hmmm.. which photo? Happys ears look more pointy in the cupboard photo but Panthers do in the last pic. I think its the angle of their head/the photo cos I honestly havent thought of one having more pointy ears than the other 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

They are so cute together, I love their eyes.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I bet these two are nothing but purr monsters who love to attack you with their cuteness, and just when you think it's safe, they run up to you, rub your face really hard and chirp at you for petting!!!! Am I right?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

happy_panther said:


> Hmmm.. which photo? Happys ears look more pointy in the cupboard photo but Panthers do in the last pic. I think its the angle of their head/the photo cos I honestly havent thought of one having more pointy ears than the other
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Aha, then it's either the angle, or which kitty was more curious at the moment of the pic!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah! SO cute!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They melted mine, too!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

My instincts tell me these two are very affectionate........


----------

